# Need help identifying this wood



## TsCustomWoodwork (Jun 25, 2014)

It is the center piece of wood in the bow tie.


----------



## Dennis Ford (Jun 25, 2014)

If it is an American wood, my guess is cherry.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 25, 2014)

I would agree with cherry

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TsCustomWoodwork (Jun 25, 2014)

Does cherry get that dark i thought it was a lighter color like this


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 25, 2014)

TsCustomWoodwork said:


> Does cherry get that dark i thought it was a lighter color like this




If that has an oil finish take it outside in the sun for a few days- it will darken up a bunch. I have a 100+ yr old piece of cherry furniture that is very dark, m


----------



## TsCustomWoodwork (Jun 25, 2014)

Okay I was some what confused because the last bow tie picture came from a darker piece of wood than the first i posted just after sanding it was a lot lighter. The other after sanding was still dark so I was just checking.


----------



## phinds (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that's leopardwood, although it could be lacewood. I seriously doubt it's cherry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TsCustomWoodwork (Jun 26, 2014)

@phinds thanks that's more the line that I thought it was


----------



## BangleGuy (Jun 27, 2014)

Cherry is one of those wood species that has a distinct smell when you cut or sand it. if you have a good sense of smell, chop saw a piece of cherry and chop saw that unknown board and compare. Scent can be a huge factor in determining wood species.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 27, 2014)

Yea, your nose should tell ya. I think it's cherry. I've heard, and tend to agree, that cherry from farther south tends to be redder, and have more gum pockets too. I bought some cherry from an Amish mill in Missouri and it was easily that red. And I recently broke down an old dresser for salvage that had cherry that was dark like that, over time it will become dark red through and through. I made a couple of boxes out of it, I will try and remember to post a pic later. Cherry often shows that flecked pattern on the quarter-sawn face as well. You don't see it much cause no one ever bothers to q-saw it cause it is very stable and the flat face is prettier...


----------



## Sprung (Jun 27, 2014)

I agree with Barry - from my very limited experience with cherry, that does look like that center piece would easily be quartersawn cherry. And that board you posted pictures of looks like cherry to me.


----------



## phinds (Jun 27, 2014)

Trae, if you are still in doubt as to whether this is leopardwood/lacewood or cherry, just check the end grain. Cherry rays are very thin and leopardwood/lacewood rays are much thicker.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 27, 2014)

BangleGuy said:


> Cherry is one of those wood species that has a distinct smell when you cut or sand it. if you have a good sense of smell, chop saw a piece of cherry and chop saw that unknown board and compare. Scent can be a huge factor in determining wood species.




I agree with Eric and Barry- cherry has a very distinct sweet smell. I love working with cherry- the smell is a bonus. The bark in your pics say cherry to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

